# Charging problem



## alt (May 2, 2014)

I'm having a charging problem with my 98 Altima. I have replaced the alternator and battery. With both of those new I am still showing about 11.8 volts at the battery. The alternator is showing 14.5 volts at the terminal. There is continuity from the battery ground and alternator shell, and continuity from positive battery terminal and alternator terminal. I couldn't find any fusible links blown. The battery light also does illuminate with key on engine off. I'm at a loss for what to check next. Any suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When engine is running, the charge warning lamp should be off; is that the case? When you did the continuity tests, the ohm readings should be near zero.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

So B4 you start your battery has 11.8 volts? When the car is running it's showing 14.5 volts at the battery terminals? Are you experiencing anything like battery won't crank the starter? Sounds like there no problem other than the user ID ten T perhaps!


----------

